# [solved]wake on lan funktioniert nicht

## kaleidon

Hallo zusammen.

Mein Vorhaben:

Ich will meinen Server per wol starten

Mein Problem:

Er will nicht so wie ich will  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Auf dem Server habe ich alles nach dieser anleitung gemacht https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=112073

kernel                       2.6.11-r5 gentoo-sources

motherboard              Asus A7V600-X

LAN                           Onboard

```
0000:00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev78)
```

ich habe /etc/init.d/shutdown.sh nach den Angaben in der Anleitung verändert.

```
pci-config -B 1 -#1 -S

sleep 5

/sbin/halt -idp

```

(Auch mit "-M" anstatt "-S" wie es in einem anderen Topic stand änderte nichts)

und in /etc/init.d/net.eth0

```
iface_stop() {

        local IFACE=${1} i x aliases inet6 count

        # Try to do a simple down (no aliases, no inet6, no dhcp)

        aliases="$(ifconfig | grep -o "^$IFACE:[0-9]*" | tac)"

        inet6="$(ifconfig ${IFACE} | awk '$1 == "inet6" {print $2}')"

        if [[ -z ${aliases} && -z ${inet6} && ! -e /var/run/dhcpcd-${IFACE}.pid ]]; then

                ebegin "Bringing ${IFACE} down"

                #ifconfig ${IFACE} down &>/dev/null

                eend 0

                return 0

        fi

        einfo "Bringing ${IFACE} down"

        # Stop aliases before primary interface.

        # Note this must be done in reverse order, since ifconfig eth0:1

        # will remove eth0:2, etc.  It might be sufficient to simply remove

        # the base interface but we're being safe here.

        for i in ${aliases} ${IFACE}; do

                # Delete all the inet6 addresses for this interface

                inet6="$(ifconfig ${i} | awk '$1 == "inet6" {print $3}')"

                if [[ -n ${inet6} ]]; then

                        einfo "  Removing inet6 addresses"

                        for x in ${inet6}; do

                                ebegin "    ${IFACE} inet6 del ${x}"

                                ifconfig ${i} inet6 del ${x}

                                eend $?

                        done

                fi

                # Stop DHCP (should be N/A for aliases)

                # Don't trust current configuration... investigate ourselves

                if /sbin/dhcpcd -z ${i} &>${devnull}; then

                        ebegin "  Releasing DHCP lease for ${IFACE}"

                        for ((count = 0; count < 9; count = count + 1)); do

                                /sbin/dhcpcd -z ${i} &>${devnull} || break

                                sleep 1

                        done

                        [[ ${count} -lt 9 ]]

                        eend $? "Timed out"

                fi

                ebegin "  Stopping ${i}"

                #ifconfig ${i} down &>${devnull}

                eend 0

        done

        return 0

}

```

wol ist im bios aktiviert

im Handbuch war ein Zusatz "...wol while the pc is in SOFT-OFF"

die Option "Button --> SOFT-OFF" im Bios habe ich auch aktiviert, leider macht er bei einem Druck auf den Startknopf nichts.

(im Kernel habe ich "Button" eingebaut)

Ich konnte leider nichts zu soft-off hier im Forum finden...

auch Google war keine Hilfe.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja weiterhelfen.

Gruß Kaleidon

----------

## JoHo42

printf("Hi, OK fangen wir mit den Dummen Sachen zu erst an.");

If ( Hat auf deinem Rechner jemals WOL funktioniert?  == true )

{

Habe ich keine Ahnung;

}

else

{

Hast du deine Netzwerkkarte mit dem WOL Stecker auf dem Mainboard verbunden?

Also bei mir muß man die Netzwerkkarte mit einem extra Kabel mit dem Mainboard verbinden.

Dadurch bekommt die 5V Versorgung und den Anschluss um den Rechner zu Aktivieren

}

scanf("Eingabe: %d", janein);

printf("Gruss Jörg");

----------

## kaleidon

zu 1. 

nein, der Rechner ist neu das ist mein erster Versuch wol zum laufen zu bringen

zu 2.

nein, ich hab kein Kabel für wol am Motherboard angeschlossen. Wüsste nicht wo ich das anschließen soll, Lan ist bei mir Onboard

----------

## kaleidon

Hab ihr eine idee wie ich gentoo dazu bringe in den "SOFT-OFF" mode herunter zu fahren?

----------

## Micha12589

hmm, was willst du denn genau machen ?

also ich hab bei mir 3 rechner die alle auf wol hochfahren.   nach einem einfachen shutdown läßt sich der rechner per ether-wake + MAC-Adresse (also ether-wake 00:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx) von einem anderen rechner wieder hochfahren.   läuft super.

----------

## kaleidon

habe es mit ether-wake mac, etherwake mac und wakeonlan -i wlan0 mac versucht.

(kann sein das ich grad eine option falsch geschrieben hab, kann im moment nicht nachschaun)

der ping kommt beim server an, das kann ich am router sehen.

nur leider startet der server dann nicht, ich weiÃ nicht woran es liegt.

da im Handbuch vom Motherboard stand das der PC mittels wol aus dem "softoff" mode hochgefahren werden kann

habe ich nach "softoff" im forum gesucht. leider aber nichts gefunden.

vielleicht kÃ¶nnt ihr mir ja sagen was "softoff" genau ist und wie ich das mache.

oder ob ich vielleicht irgendetwas anderes vergessen haben kÃ¶nnte...

THX Kaleidon

----------

## Micha12589

hast du am hub/switch nach dem runterfahren noch eine link/connect anzeige für den port wo der rechner dranhaengt leuchten ?

----------

## kaleidon

ja, die Leds am Router und an der Netzwerkkarte leuchten, wenn ich ein Paket schicke blinken sie.

----------

## firefly

bei den netzwerkkarten treibern wird wol standard mäßig nicht aktiviert.

wol must du mit ethtool(ist im portage) erst aktivieren.

gruß

firefly

----------

## kaleidon

Hm, strange... hatte wol mit ethtool aktiviert, leider scheint er das nicht dauerhaft zu Ã¼bernehmen.

werds direkt nochmal ausprobieren

----------

## kaleidon

FREU! vielen, vielen Dank, jetzt macht er endlich was ich will!  :Laughing: 

THX Kaleidon

----------

## ibert

kaleidon, kannst du hier kurz dokumentieren wie du es zum laufen bekommen hast?

Ich habe dasselbe Problem....

Danke

ibert

----------

## firefly

hi,

du musst nur ethtool installiert haben und dann folgendes entweder gleich beim starten des pc's oder erst beim beenden (local.start/local.stop) ausführen:

```
ethtool -s ethX wol g
```

durch die einstellung wird wol aktiviert (wenn netzwerkkarte es unterstützt) und die Karte reagiert nur auf sogenannte Magic-Packets, welche z.b. mit dem tool ether-wake generiert werden. 

gruß

firefly

----------

